
Fracking Sarcasm Using Neural Network [pdf] - testererr
https://www.aclweb.org/anthology/W/W16/W16-0425.pdf
======
testererr
results (detected sarcasm) on twitter: @onlinesarcasm

[https://twitter.com/onlinesarcasm](https://twitter.com/onlinesarcasm)

